# 48" t5 coralife aqualight reviews?



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Get yourself a fixture from www.fishneedit.com

They are very attractive lights and have an external ballast system so they don't overheat.

I had a T5NO Coralife fixture on my 55g and it worked just fine, but buying NO bulbs instead of HO bulbs was a pain.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

I do have one of these in the 48" t5ho dual bulb model over my 75g. I like the light overall, just wish the bulb were space further apart to provide a more even lighting front to back. I have only had the light for about 3 months or so and havent had any issues with it what so ever. I have added a single bulb T8 to get more even light lately and like its look alot more. Next one I buy will be a 3 or 4 bulb light with separate balasts. Over a 55g that is only 12 inches wide I think it would be perfect if you had co2 and all that, as it would def be too much even with its little 3 inch legs attached. 

Overall it does its job, doesnt make any noise like I have heard about some others doing, and i think it looks nice as well.


----------



## jewelsf (Jun 16, 2007)

tank is a 72 bowfront. I'm running the 4-bulb power compact now, and that is really more light than I need for what I'm doing.


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

I've had the The Coralife Lunar Aqualight T5 Aquarium Lighting Fixture, 4X54W, 48" on my 75G planted aquarium for over a year now and love it! The bulbs are spaced out only about an inch.... and the reflector could be a little better. But it looks nice, runs quite and gets the job done! 

I'm running all four bulbs @ 8 hours and pressurized CO2......


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I have 5 CoraLife fixtures - from 20" quad to older 48" PC x4 to new T5HO. As a result, I have spent enough time with CoraLife tech support over the last couple of months to last me a lifetime: support people are trying their best but the build quality could be better.

If your ballasts are failing and you still like your fixture, the most economical way would be to replace the ballast(s). I used (as many others) Fulham Workhorse series of ballasts. Fulham web site has a step-by-step guide on what ballast you need with full wiring diagrams and there are lot of guides on the web. At about $24 per ballast shipped, it's hard to spend ~$200 on a new fixture.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

With lights you get what you pay for. The current crop of cheap light fixtures is cheap. 
If you're happy with the PC setup, new ballast(s) would probably keep you happy. 

Ideally you want a sturdy fixture, with a good quality ballast, and a good reflector - per bulb/tube/lamp. None of the cheap light fixtures has decent reflectors and most have one reflector period, not one per lamp. 

A single T5HO strip and a decent reflector from your local hydroponics store runs about $50.00. If you're at all handy, you can mount two of those in your Coralife shell. That retrofit works best if you have the leg kit or hang the fixture above the tank.


----------

